
Andreessen Horowitz to Invest in Nootrobox, a Nootropics Startup - benigeri
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/04/business/dealbook/andreessen-horowitz-to-invest-in-nootropics-start-up.html?_r=0
======
geoffwoo
I'm a co-founder of Nootrobox. We're super excited to really invest into the
rigor and quantitative metrics behind cognitive modulation. I'll be floating
around answering any questions if you folks have them.

------
chrisrxth
Exciting! Curious what the future of nootropics will be.

